
The loneliness of Elizabeth Bishop - fern12
https://www.thenation.com/article/hiding-in-plain-sight/
======
smacktoward
A fascinating profile of a poet with whose work I was not familiar. Thanks for
posting it!

If you were also unfamiliar with Bishop and would like to read some of her
works, the Poetry Foundation has a bunch of her poems online here:
[https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poets/elizabeth-
bishop](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poets/elizabeth-bishop)

~~~
firasd
Her poem 'One Art' is a famous villanelle but a couple years ago I came across
'Filling Station' and really liked it.

One Art: [https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/47536/one-
art](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/47536/one-art)

Filling Station: [https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/52193/filling-
station](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/52193/filling-station)

------
mcguire
" _Alcohol could saturate the pain, but never take it away._ "

Saturate?

~~~
igravious
Inventive language.

Alcohol is a liquid. To wet completely is to saturate. Implication is over-use
of alcohol. Poetic licence. Tried to overcome the pain with alcohol. Avoids
cliché. But yes, non-standard use certainly. Don't get too hung up on it.

I've always liked _The Fish_ [https://www.poemhunter.com/poem/the-
fish/](https://www.poemhunter.com/poem/the-fish/)

Particluarly, “

    
    
       I looked into his eyes
       which were far larger than mine
       but shallower, and yellowed,
       the irises backed and packed
       with tarnished tinfoil
       seen through the lenses
       of old scratched isinglass.
    
    ”

